# Your plans/resolutions for the New Year?



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine is...

1. Lose weight - 20kg

2. Get a job

3. Read more

4. Exercise more

5. Spend more time with fam and friends

6. Emancipate self from mental slavery

7. Be more positive - my blood type is B+ a bit ironic that I' m always so negative towards myself and whatnot.

8. Climb Mt. Kosciusko

9. Stop worrying about what other people think.

10. Grow my hair long

11. More piercings

12. Get a tribal tattoo

13. A boyfriend?? 

14. Climb every mountain, ford every stream

15. Keep developing my talents

and plenty more!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

-To talk face to face with as many people with DP or DR as I can.

-To fly to Europe and visit all of my DP and some non DP friends.

-To build an air conditioned half an egg shaped dome over scylla's house. The shape is to deflect rockets to the neighbors houses - sorry people.

-Here will be plenty of blast proof glass. A years supply of champagne and prophylactics in a celler. She can chose whomever she want too to hunker down with.
I am hoping me.

-If not me, I will still build it for her and an excruciating beautiful close relative of hers.

-Find the fountain of youth or build one next to scylla?s dome.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Get better


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im going to scale the wilderness in search of that relic I lost millenia ago!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine is not to die, unless it's something worth dying for.


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine: recover


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

To quit smoking. :roll:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> To quit smoking. :roll:


  Again? You should really learn to smoke cigars and try my trick


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Go to the gym every day.
2. Keep grades up.
3. Be productive during sleepless nights.
4. Drink less...well...not more.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

1) Get well / recover

2) Finalize my study / travel plans

3) Exercise

4) Relationship - ??

5) Source of Income...


----------

